# Bloodwork



## 9000mg (Dec 30, 2020)

Anyone else have difficulty getting bloods done in the UK?

It seems there are limited private labs, I only know of medichecks and thriva..

Medichecks seems expensive, and their closest lab drawing is over an hour away, and Thriva only do a limited amount of markers

Can anyone advise their go to for bloodwork?


----------



## captinsaveapump (Oct 27, 2018)

Forth life


----------



## 29590 (Sep 19, 2012)

9000mg said:


> Anyone else have difficulty getting bloods done in the UK?
> 
> It seems there are limited private labs, I only know of medichecks and thriva..
> 
> ...


E-Val


----------

